
Election Officials Are Vulnerable to Email Attacks, Report Shows - aspenmayer
https://www.wsj.com/articles/election-officials-are-vulnerable-to-email-attacks-report-shows-11595746800
======
aspenmayer
For those who have trouble with the link:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20200727165913/https://www.wsj.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200727165913/https://www.wsj.com/articles/election-
officials-are-vulnerable-to-email-attacks-report-
shows-11595746800?mod=djemalertNEWS)

